# Nitro boot stiffness ratings?



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Nobody knows anything about Nitro boots?


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

You are correct. Their stiffness ratings are not really happening. Select is the stiffest with all the supports in.
After that, I'm not too sure. Probably either the team or the recoil.


----------

